
Hashed Time-lock Contracts - madrafi
https://medium.com/@cryptoshot/so-how-do-i-really-do-an-atomic-swap-f797852c7639
======
lalaland1125
This is a very poorly written article.
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=193281.msg2224949#ms...](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=193281.msg2224949#msg2224949)
is a much more clear description of how atomic swaps actually work.

~~~
Shoothe
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Contract#Example_5:_Trading_acros...](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Contract#Example_5:_Trading_across_chains)
is also a good description with scripts and all.

